

Homepage critique and hope we didn’t build something no one needs? - Helprace

Hey there, we&#x27;re a small team trying to make a big customer service software that does everything the business owner would want. You probably know software such as Zendesk and UserVoice, which are designed to address customer service requests.
We&#x27;ve created Helprace, (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;helprace.com) which does the above and offers a feedback community to the business owner on top of that.<p>Issue 1:
We don&#x27;t know if people actually want a feedback community. We had ONE customer who encouraged us to develop it.
So a user, would you want your questions &amp; ideas be publicly visible, in other words would you go through the trouble of posting it? Would love to hear your take on this!!<p>Issue 2:
We just launched our homepage today. Upon visiting,
-What do you think it can help you with
-What’s the number 1 reason that is stopping you from buying?
-What’s your biggest concern about this product or service?
-Is there anything that is confusing on this page?
======
Helprace
[http://helprace.com](http://helprace.com)

